# haha screwin around in the neighborhood



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

oh well, sorry


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

HaHA hell. Dove season is out.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Man dove seasons been closed for a couple of weeks now! Just FYI. Good shot on the squirell though.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Dude ????*

Good for you "DUDE". You managed to piss off "this old guy". You ought to be proud. You so damed cool. Sheeeeesh....little boys ??? ----SAWMAN


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

might want to take down the picture if dove season is really out. I dont hunt dove so dont keep up with it.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Is there a Squirrel season or they open year around?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea i didnt know. im deleting it now. had no idea lol . they arent ring necks though


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> yea i didnt know. im deleting it now. had no idea lol . they arent ring necks though


 Out shooting game and not knowing the regs is very irresponsible. Might want to think things through first and especially if you are going to post on the internet


----------



## DVR6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Is there a Squirrel season or they open year around?


Last I looked squirrel are open till March.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Sometimes....pissed off old men shoot back!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

lingfisher1 said:


> HaHA hell. Dove season is out.


Lol


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmmmm, oh man ......nawwww i ain't getting in it. ain't worth the trouble.


----------



## timbrs (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! Wrecking cars,losing customers rods, hunting out of season, shooting near/at an "old mans" house. Sounds like a good decision maker to me. :stupid:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

makes you wonder which special ed. class he's in at kindergarten.

jack


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Beaver Creek Kid said:


> Hmmmm, oh man ......nawwww i ain't getting in it. ain't worth the trouble.


Yeah ya should. He had it coming


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

What a DUMBA$$ !!! Oh wait this dude was busting someones balls about deer stacked on a truck bed right ? Bet he keeps his mouth shut now especially since he has his foot in it !


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> hahaha yea yea yea. stupid kid right. yal all know yal shot the birds when yal were kids, noone can have fun anymore. oh well


Yeah we did, at least I did. The big difference is there was no internet to post it on. So only a few people would know. Sometimes doing stupid s**t is a lot of fun, you just gotta be careful who ya tell about your adventures. Oh, and if the "man" shows up he will tell you ignorance is no excuse for the law.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

Yea ive figured out all that with my wrecks and such. Just tryin to have fun, didnt know doves had seasons or anything like that . . . now i freakin know, so no need to beat a dead horse please.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

k guys, its settled, no need to keep it going, so if your a first time looker to this thread, just drop it.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Notice he said "*******". Aren't they exempt from game laws?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I dunno... I think this is how lessons are learned. Take your medicine my friend, say yes sir, no sir, and move along.

Complaining about the "medicine" or too much medicine says to me you don't get it.

Suck it up, say I'm sorry, as you have, then be ready to suck up some more crow. You don't get to say when it's over. In a day or two it'll be gone.

Been there, done that.

JMHO,

Jim


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats son. You just turned that old man and likely other people he knows into "anti-hunting" people.

We sure needed more of those.

Thanks for representing hunters in such a favorable light. Idiot


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Dang x2


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Man, I love this forum..... I've heard the Dove Patrol tracks IP addresses, be on the lookout for feathery white helicopters circling over your house!!! :laughing: We all would be more impressed if you were bragging about being a moral, ethical and responsible hunter, not coming off as a punk who get's his rocks off hazing an old man....


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Aren't dove considered a migratory bird, which makes this a Federal problem?

Personally I can't say anything about shooting a dove out of season, I did it too with my BB gun when I was a kid. But laughing because you pissed off a neighbor is pointless.

If you want to get on here acting like a hard-ass because you pissed off an elderly man, then you need to be a hard-ass and take your ass chewing like a man.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> k guys, its settled, no need to keep it going, so if your a first time looker to this thread, just drop it.


TTT :thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

another punk, so called hunter, sorry is right, illegal and stupid more like it.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

auburn17 said:


> Aren't dove considered a migratory bird, which makes this a Federal problem?
> 
> Personally I can't say anything about shooting a dove out of season, I did it too with my BB gun when I was a kid. But laughing because you pissed off a neighbor is pointless.


I think there is a difference in a 10 year old shooting a dove than a 16+ year old. And yea we may have taken a picture of it but we weren't posting it on a forum or having it up for everyone to see. Stupid.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I think there is a difference in a 10 year old shooting a dove than a 16+ year old. QUOTE]
> 
> i was thinking this but couldn't think of a good way to say it.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

already said it was a mistake, i deleted it and said sorry.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

:surrender:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

This "kid" is almost a freaking adult, he post some idiotic shit on here weekly. He deserves everything he gets, sometimes it's better to keep stuff to yourself man. Just saying....


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

You can kill those big fat eurasian collared doves year round though, right? I don't like exotics.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang times 6// JD all you have is your reputation and you sure havn't done yourself any favors with this post. How does it feel to know how many people think you're an idiot? lol doesn't get it and neither do you.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Grade A Douche


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Not going to cast any stones. lesson learned


----------



## timbrs (Sep 2, 2008)

Yall be careful he has "some very influential people in the fishing community"


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Im not always trying to stand up for Josh, but call me crazy I think he gets it by the fourth page of people calling him a douche bag and calling him out on shit. Calling him all these names isnt gunna make the birds and squirrel come back to life. Dissapoints me to see people on this forum can be so harsh. hahaha. Btw Josh next time (if there is, which i very highly doubt) dont put it in the internet. lol.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Ultimately the kid wanted to impress the forum, but due to numerous factors, the most obvious being his age and lack of maturity, didn't realize we had a different value system. I'm pretty sure what upset people the most, besides being an irresponsible hunter, is finding joy/bragging about upsetting an old man. A lot of kids have to touch the stove over and over and end up with only more blisters. I'm all for making certain kids/adults get the point and as other members have pointed out, this isn't the first irresponsible post he's drafted, so apparently it's not sinking in yet....I do hope there's not a next time


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

agree Sunshine17 who amongst us never shot robins or black birds when we were young.

once ate a mocking bird that was half cooked and set the woods on fire.

It is easy to forget those moments when we get older and hopefully wiser.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I think its funny that someone can post about how they killed a monster buck, with pictures, story, ect.. and get 10 replies, but this stupid thread gets 40+.. the kid is 16. Can you honestly say you didn't do stupid sh*t when you were 16? He said he was sorry and hopefully he learns his lesson(better on pff than with a judge). I'm not defending him but come on, where's the emoticon for beating a dead horse?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> I think its funny that someone can post about how they killed a monster buck, with pictures, story, ect.. and get 10 replies, but this stupid thread gets 40+.. the kid is 16. Can you honestly say you didn't do stupid sh*t when you were 16? He said he was sorry and hopefully he learns his lesson(better on pff than with a judge). I'm not defending him but come on, where's the emoticon for beating a dead horse?



+1 I wonder how many out of those that posted did even worse crap as a kid. 

He'll have plenty of years as an adult and karma, being what it is, will probably ensure that he has to deal with some crazy ass kid when he is older.

Some of these comments seriously cracked me up though.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

lingfisher1 said:


> Out shooting game and not knowing the regs is very irresponsible. Might want to think things through first and especially if you are going to post on the internet



Maybe some of the adults on here should read this post as an example of how to talk to a "near" adult. Nice and controlled, educational, talking to the kid and not down to him. 

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

x1 scully and ww2


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

:thumbsup: karma......gotta love it.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

'Nuff said.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> k guys, its settled, no need to keep it going, so if your a first time looker to this thread, just drop it.


You did realize this was the equivalent of throwing gasoline on a fire :whistling:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, guys, 
dale's right...gasoline is too expensive to be just throwing on a fire.

jack


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Glad we have some honorable people on this forum that are willing to stand up for us dumb teenagers. Made my day. Thanks yall.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't think I'm too honorable.. I believe that by the time you are 16 you should know that dove have a season. BUT like I said, I was a dumb 16 yr old a dozen years ago(today actually.. my 28th Bday) so I ain't hatin too much. I'm just tired of seeing this thread.. but when I post this it will go back to the top so I can blame myself.lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Don't think I'm too honorable.. I believe that by the time you are 16 you should know that dove have a season. BUT like I said, I was a dumb 16 yr old a dozen years ago(today actually.. my 28th Bday) so I ain't hatin too much. I'm just tired of seeing this thread.. but when I post this it will go back to the top so I can blame myself.lol


That's funny, mine is tomorrow.


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Why dont you put up a billboard on the Interstate with your picture on it and a caption that says DUMBASS!! You wouldn\\\'t as much flack as you have on this forum. And! We would all know what you look like so we can all avoid jail!! Happy birthday guys!!


----------

